# Any suggestions for a nice place near lake Garda?



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

Off to Croatia in a week and looking for a nice quiet place to stay on the way back near Lake Garda.
Does anyone have any ideas?
Looking for one preferably on the lake side on the south side of the lake.
First time going to Italy so is there anything i should look out for?
Many thanks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Loads of sites 
www.campingbutterfly.it

Many members will recomend the above.
We stayed on the west side of the lake in a dump of a place.
It was that good I never made a not of its name. 30 euros per night.

What to watch out for, Ladies of ill repute and Italian drivers.

Have a nice trip

Dave p


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave you gave a price for the campsite 

but no price for the ladies of ill repute :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When are you due back in Italy? Prices around the lake are high in the summer season. We would have been paying €38 last year for a site (admittedly nice) had we gone.

If you're only stopping over, it's probably not too bad.

Gerald


----------



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

It's only going to be for a couple of nights so price doesn't really matter.

Nothing too expensive though the setting is more important as first time in Italy.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

The cheaper option is a De Sosta, like an aire.

You could try this one been there twice now over the last 3 years, no hook up but there is water and a dump facility. This year it was 18 Euro a night.

Laguna Marina 45.460417,10.632899

Nice place right by the lake and on the beach, 2 miles or so from Simionie. Fantastic for an evening stroll or to catch a ferry up the lake.

There is a De Sosta at Simionie at the main car park which has a dedicated area for Camping Cars. Not sure about any facilities though. The cost for 24 hours was 21 Euro I think. 

Don't do the campsite thing so I cannot offer any advice in this area. 

Regards

Dick


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

2010 May, we stayed at; 

Gardaturist s.p.a, (also known as Del Garda) 37019 Peschierera del Garda (VR) Italy. Tel: 045/7550540-7551899.

Co-ordinates 45.448, 10.7013

The touring area is adjacent to the waterfront (manmade beach) via security gates. We could see the lake from our grass pitch. Paid €19 pn and stayed for 3 nights. Nice large pitch, 4 * usual facilities. Walking distance of the ferry at Peschierera that goes to Sirmione and other places on the lake. We would go back again.

Butterfly has small pitches and a bit of the crowded feeling. But is a few metres closer to the town.

Enjoy


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I am sorry but the campsites round the south end of the lake are a bit of nightmare. Camping Bella Italia (and there are plenty like it) are fine for families with young children but are too big and always crowded. Blame the pleasure parks around Gardaland. We spent four nights in June at a very nice campsite called Camping Ai Salici on the eastern shore just above Garda. www.gardalake.it/aisalici/ Not particularly quiet because the lakeside road runs alongside but the two sisters who run the campsite are charming, speak English and pointed us in the right direction for good restaurants (Pizzeria Apollo in nearby Pai Superiore, really excellent and good value). I believe the campsite is in Alan Rogers.
Philip


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Spent a couple of days at Butterfly in June. Great place...within walking distance of the town and the railway station.... Staff can speak English and very friendly and helpfull. Venice is about an hour away by train.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*near Lake Garda*

The Sosta at Garda itself was fine, a nice little parking, around 5 Euros? from memory . . . we didn't have GPS when we were there in June 2006, but it is probably one of these two:
10.70697, 45.57653,	"37016 GARDA P Via Monte Baldo [N/v/t/G]"
10.70992,45.57555,	"37016 GARDA P ~ Via Don C.Gnocchi [N]"

(Taken from this useful Europe-wide German site for "aires": http://mitglied.multimania.de/womosp/womo_SP_I.asc)

Helen


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Any suggestions . . . Lake Garda, and what to watch out for*

Me again.

What to watch out for in Italy . . .where does one begin!

That Northern Autostrada between Turin and Milan etc. is, I imagine, rather old, like the M1 in fact.

The Service areas are small and have not much of an approach lane or departure lane, so you have a job to get up speed to get back in amongst the lorries when rejoining the Autostrada.

That said, although you meet lots of reckless driving, even from lorry drivers, they are all used to poor driving, so are pretty good at dealing with same!

Fabulous hot chocolate - stop and try some - near Turin - you can stand a spoon up in it.

Wonderful butchers selling polpettone and such like, fine-ground meatballs and similar, sometimes with parma ham and cheese too. Lovely vegetables, variations on chicory and endive, which I never find even in France, chop them up and cook lightly in a little olive oil.

Crowded campsites but lovely friendly people!

Helen


----------



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for that helen sounds like it could be an intersting experience :wink: 

we'll just have to take it all in our stride!!!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Italy*

hi Have, came back from the lakes in July , stayed at Camp Butterfly
using Acsi card ( 15e ) small pitches but great facilities and location.

If you want a nice quiet lake , try Iseo , which is to the west of Garda.

Italy is a great place , i,m sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks dinger we might give it a try if we have time.

once again MHF has come up with the goods thank you all


----------

